
How to explain the Spectre bug to non-techies? - hahahaha23
https://medium.com/@shiyan/how-to-explain-the-spectre-bug-to-non-techies-90a73f8f150b
======
jgrahamc
The way I explain it: [https://blog.cloudflare.com/meltdown-spectre-non-
technical/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/meltdown-spectre-non-technical/)

